# What Machine - De'Longhi



## GLM678 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi All,

Need some assistance / guidance.

I am about to buy my first bean to cup coffee machine and have narrowed it down to the below:



De'Longhi ESAM6620 Prima Donna Bean-to-Cup Espresso Coffee Machine
​
http://www.johnlewis.com/de'longhi-esam6620-prima-donna-bean-to-cup-espresso-coffee-machine/p230906935#default



De'Longhi ETAM36.365 Prima Donna XS Bean-to-Cup Coffee Machine
​
http://www.johnlewis.com/de'longhi-etam36-365-prima-donna-xs-bean-to-cup-coffee-machine/p483094

What one would everyone recommend getting?

Or are they both pretty much the same however the Prima Donna XS is just a smaller version.

Any help would be appreciated.

Tks.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Your dead set on a B2C?

I think most people here wouldn't recommend one.

As far as De'longhi go, I have used a semi-auto machine and I don't really rate them for making proper drinks.

EDIT;

Oh donkey, I just noticed the price.

one grand.










I'll do some reading for you anyway....


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Like Kyle says, for £1000 you could get a lot better coffee than either of these will provide. Especially true if you're willing to go 2nd hand. If you want to buy new then the following would be good options:

http://www.espressounderground.co.uk/cherub.html £655

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-machines/expobar-office-pulser-coffee-machine.html £659

You'd then have c.£350 to spend on a grinder and accessories (tamper and steaming jug) so maybe something like the Eureka Mignon (a lot of people on the forum have them) http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/espresso-grinders/coffee-grinders/eureka-mignon-instantaneo-grinder-auto-manual-orange.html £279

The coffee you make with this kit will require more effort than a bean to cup but it will be in a completely different league taste-wise.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

To put it into perspective, for a B2C the maximum dose is 10g of coffee beans per brew cycle; the minimum any of use will use for an espresso is 14g, with many going up to 16 and your independent coffeshop using 20g a drink.

Basically, the beans are not just being over-extracted and burnt, they are being immolated while being given an enema made out of their own friends.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> To put it into perspective, for a B2C the maximum dose is 10g of coffee beans per brew cycle; the minimum any of use will use for an espresso is 14g, with many going up to 16 and your independent coffeshop using 20g a drink.
> 
> Basically, the beans are not just being over-extracted and burnt, they are being immolated while being given an enema made out of their own friends.


Speak for yourself Kyle as many of us are routinely using 18-22g doses for a double shot.


----------



## GLM678 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi All....

Thanks for prompt reply really appreciated.

Its a tricky one but i am not a coffee expert so basically want a hassle free machine - basically a one touch to do everything from normal coffee to expresso, latte etc.

I realise these will not be as good as other but you can programme the type of drink you want - strength, double shot etc etc.

plus needs to be from john lewis as have loads of vouchers to use up etc.

Any further thoughts would be great?

James


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

20g for me.......


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I said a minimum of 14, I didn't say there was an upper limit. I was just giving ball-park figures really.

My point was just that getting a double shot out of 10g, like many super auto machines do, is ridiculous, especially considering the shot volume those machines can produce.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

We have some friends who have B2C machines, TBH they love them when they are working. personally i dont like the taste from them so i drink tea when im round their houses. John lewis is one of the best shops to buy from with out doubt so you should get good support for a couple of years.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't think you'll find anybody telling you to go for a B2C machine. Let's put it another way, for 200, you can buy the kit to make a B2C seem like a Nespresso. For 900, you can buy some really good kit.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Why don't you ask to try some of the machines at JL?

For a grand you would expect demo models.

I think, in terms of hardware, they will both be the same; high pressure pump, thermoblock, maybe with a second thermoblock for steam, pressurised brew groups.

Since they are both de'longhi I bet the actual brew settings are the same too.

The main difference will be the number of presets and the user interface.

With de'longhi semi auto machines, apart from the body the machines are all but identical, so I don't think there will be much difference between two similar priced super auto machines either.


----------

